# A Bit More About Canon's Fixed Lens 4K Offering



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 5, 2015)

```
<p>We’re hearing that the upcoming (and still name unknown) fixed lens 4K camera will have about 10-12 stops of latitude and will shoot C-Log. Beyond that, we’re told the hand grip is removable, as well as the viewfinder. The camera sounds more and more like it has been developed with drones in mind.</p>
<p>We should know everything in the next week or so, as NAB 2015 in Las Vegas begins April 11, 2015.</p>
```


----------



## BeenThere (Apr 5, 2015)

Probably to compete in the hot Go-Pro market.


----------



## OMD (Apr 5, 2015)

Really disappointed in the lens. Wish it was faster.


----------



## pwp (Apr 6, 2015)

OMD said:


> Really disappointed in the lens. Wish it was faster...


(and lighter)...which makes the suggested drone application less plausible. A light, project specific, bright prime is generally best in the air. Oh wait, it's a fixed lens. 

In any case it will be interesting to see the final specs.

-pw


----------



## quiquae (Apr 8, 2015)

XC10 has been officially announced in Japan.

http://av.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/news/20150408_695827.html

It is apparently not marketed as a part of the Cinema EOS lineup.

Features:

[email protected]
Uses a new video format called XF-AVC (MPEG-4 AVC/H.264, 4:2:2, 8bit, intra frame compression)
1" sensor with 8.29Mpx (video) and 12Mpx (still)
Fixed f/2.8-5.6 10x zoom lens, 27-273mm (video) and 24-240mm (still) equivalent, inner focus, image stabilized
Mechanical shutter unit
CFast 2.0 storage
12 stop dynamic range, supports up to ISO 20000 in still
125×122×102mm, 930g
No dedicated EVF, although it does come with a finder unit that attaches to the LCD screen
Rotating grip (apparently not detachable)
Expected retail price in Japan JPY220K (~US$1850)
Shoots Canon Log


----------

